# Gavin Beers call to America



## scottmaciver (Mar 28, 2018)

Scotland's loss is America's gain (See Here). He is a very able preacher. Here's a selection of video sermons.

Is anyone on the board in the NC area?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm not in NC, but I'm super excited about this. @Afterthought belongs to that congregation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parakaleo (Mar 28, 2018)

I am currently filling a pulpit in King, NC; about an hour and a half from Mebane where Pastor Beers will be. We have been praying for the Beers and the Mebane congregation for some time now and are thrilled to see the Lord's answer in this way.


----------



## scottmaciver (Mar 28, 2018)

There has been 3 RP ministers called across the pond from Scotland in recent times and now Gavin Beers from the FCC.

I think you should send some of your best reformed men to Scotland in return!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## ZackF (Mar 28, 2018)

scottmaciver said:


> There has been 3 RP ministers called across the pond from Scotland in recent times and now Gavin Beers from the FCC.
> 
> I think you should send some of your best reformed men to Scotland in return!!


Didn’t we give you Sinclair Ferguson back!!??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scottmaciver (Mar 28, 2018)

Ahh but he's one of our own!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Afterthought (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes, I am a member of that congregation (although for how much longer, I do not know, as I work to transition from PhD student to employee). We have made some plans for preaching--and possibly teaching--at a nearby university. While we are glad for his arrival, we are sorrowful for Scotland. May the covenants yet be her reviving!

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## earl40 (Mar 28, 2018)

scottmaciver said:


> Scotland's loss is America's gain (See Here). He is a very able preacher. Here's a selection of video sermons.
> 
> Is anyone on the board in the NC area?



This sermon or teaching (I can't tell the difference?) about God is one I share a lot on FB. Unfortunately the classical doctrine of God is almost lost in many otherwise reformed congregations. 

http://www.freechurchcontinuing.org/publications/sermons/item/god-without-passions

Reactions: Like 1


----------

